# Deputy Sheriff Caroline Green



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Caroline Green

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Richmond Sheriff's Office
Virginia*
End of Watch: Saturday, June 19, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* 16 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 11, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Caroline Green succumbed to injuries sustained in a vehicle accident one week earlier when her patrol car collided with a wall at the VCU Medical Center.

Deputy Green had just finished guarding a prisoner and was leaving the hospital when the accident occurred. She remained in the hospital and underwent several operations before succumbing to her injuries.

Deputy Green had served with the Richmond Sheriff's Office for 16 years.
Agency Contact Information
Richmond Sheriff's Office
1701 Fairfield Way
Richmond, VA 23223

Phone: (804) 646-4464

_*Please contact the Richmond Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Rest in Peace, Deputy Green.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace in Deputy Green


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Deputy


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest In Peace Deputy


----------

